# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Kinkhoest volwassenen

## pvpr

Bij mij is kinkhoest geconstateerd. Ik begon eind november met een hardnekkige hoest, die bleef langer dan gebruikelijk en veranderde van een nare kriebelhoest in een zeer enge en benauwende hoest waar ik niet meer uit leek te komen. Gierende uithalen, uitpuilende ogen, omvallen, duizelig, braken, boeren, kokhalsen en een keel vol slijm; you name it en ik heb het. Het duurt nu dus al bijna 7 weken. Op internet is erg weinig te vinden omdat het vooral kinderen overkomt. Ik ben benieuwd of mensen hier ervaring hebben en wat ze er aan hebben gedaan om de klachten wat te verlichten. Ik slaap al 7 weken nauwelijks en ben ten einde raad.

PS: ik ben man, 37.

----------


## pvpr

Jammer dat niemand reageert :-(

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo PVPR,
Het lijkt me heel uitputtend als ik jou klachten zo hoor. Ik heb hier geen ervaring mee, dus in die zin kan ik je niet helpen. 
Misschien een idee. Op een patiëntenbureau van een ziekenhuis hebben ze ook heel veel informatie, en als ze het niet weten zoeken ze het voor je op.
Wat zegt je huisarts hierover dan?
Veel sterkte, hoop dat je je snel beter zult voelen. Jolanda

----------


## sophi

hallo,

inderdaad kinkhoest kan je erg uitputten door die hoest.
Als je er zo een last van hebt, zou ik aan mijn huisarts vragen voor de antibiotica-kuur.
Want elke keer als je hoest, geef je de kiemen door aan anderen en kunnen zij ook last krijgen.
Er wordt gezegd dat de genezing met of zonder antibiotica niet sneller gaat, maar wel het doorgeven naar anderen daardoor wordt gestopt.
Voor de rest wordt medicatie gegeven tegen de klachten zoals hoestsiroop.

veel succes
groetjes
Sophie

----------


## pvpr

> hallo,
> 
> inderdaad kinkhoest kan je erg uitputten door die hoest.
> Als je er zo een last van hebt, zou ik aan mijn huisarts vragen voor de antibiotica-kuur.
> Want elke keer als je hoest, geef je de kiemen door aan anderen en kunnen zij ook last krijgen.
> Er wordt gezegd dat de genezing met of zonder antibiotica niet sneller gaat, maar wel het doorgeven naar anderen daardoor wordt gestopt.
> Voor de rest wordt medicatie gegeven tegen de klachten zoals hoestsiroop.
> 
> veel succes
> ...


Hoi,
Ik ben al een tijd niet meer besmettelijk hoor. Dat is alleen in het beginstadium. Er is geen medicijn tegen; gewoon uitzieken en inderdaad de reguliere verkoudheidstips voor verzachting van de klachten. Inmiddels slaat het overigens wel over naar mijn longen. Dat komt vaak voor bij Kinkhoest. In dat geval is antibiotoca wel nodig maar dan ter bestrijding van de andere symptomen/aandoeningen. Niet de kinkhoest zelf.

 :Frown:

----------


## sophi

http://www.infectieziektebulletin.be....aspx?id=11990

----------


## Miranda.T

Hai ik heb ook kinkhoest en ik ben 43 jaar.....hoest me eigen ook indd t heen en weer en ben t nu wel echt spuugzat...ben inmiddels 10 weken aan t hoesten.T schijnt dat t zo'n 4 maanden kan duren....duzzz ik ben er nog niet. Mij is paracetamol aan geraden om toch iets te verzachten (ben nl allergisch voor antibiotica) de gouden tip zullen we wel niet krijgen...beterschap!

----------


## christel1

Bij valse kroep schrijven de artsen cortisone voor aan kinderen, bestaat er zo niets voor kinkhoest, blijkbaar kan een dosis AB toch soelaas bieden en ja de klachten, het hoesten kan tot 4 maanden duren maar als je echt niet meer kan ademen door de hoestaanvallen zou ik toch een cortisone preparaat vragen aan de HA of longarts dat je niet gaat stikken.....die AB is wel voor de nevenwerkingen hoor, tegen kinkhoest bestaat geen medicatie. 
En deze ziektes gaan we terug meer en meer in onze landen voorkomen door immigratie van mensen die nooit gevaccineerd werden tegen deze ziekte en ook door ouders die nu plots allemaal tegen vaccinatie gekant zijn met soms nefaste gevolgen van dien.

----------


## sietske763

ophoesten is natuurlijk heel erg belangrijk, maar zou je vdn geen codeine tabletje mogen??
dan kan je iig wat slapen,
of is dit te optimistisch geantwoordt?

----------


## Miranda.T

Ik zat straks aan de paracetamol....was ik meegestopt maar nu toch weer mee begonnen...en t ophoesten komt nu EINDELIJK!!! Tot aan kokhalzen toe ( lkkr gesprekje onder bijna lunch tijd) haha

----------


## Jesser

> Bij mij is kinkhoest geconstateerd. Ik begon eind november met een hardnekkige hoest, die bleef langer dan gebruikelijk en veranderde van een nare kriebelhoest in een zeer enge en benauwende hoest waar ik niet meer uit leek te komen. Gierende uithalen, uitpuilende ogen, omvallen, duizelig, braken, boeren, kokhalsen en een keel vol slijm; you name it en ik heb het. Het duurt nu dus al bijna 7 weken. Op internet is erg weinig te vinden omdat het vooral kinderen overkomt. Ik ben benieuwd of mensen hier ervaring hebben en wat ze er aan hebben gedaan om de klachten wat te verlichten. Ik slaap al 7 weken nauwelijks en ben ten einde raad.
> 
> PS: ik ben man, 37.


Ik mag hopen voor jou dat het hoesten inmiddels minder is geworden. Ik heb vandaag te horen gekregen dat ik kinkhoest heb en it makes sense! Hoesten, hoesten, hoesten.. in winkels, op straat.. alsof ik binnenstebuiten moet via m'n keel.. ben totaal uitgeput en ik blijf er soms in! Mijn huisarts zei ook dat er weinig tegen te doen was, maar had 1 (merkwaardige) tip: zijn in een paardenstal! Het schijnt een aloude manier te zijn om het hoesten verlichten en/of genezing te bevorderen. Het mag maf zijn, ik ga het wel proberen! 

Hoestze!

----------


## Miranda.T

> Ik mag hopen voor jou dat het hoesten inmiddels minder is geworden. Ik heb vandaag te horen gekregen dat ik kinkhoest heb en it makes sense! Hoesten, hoesten, hoesten.. in winkels, op straat.. alsof ik binnenstebuiten moet via m'n keel.. ben totaal uitgeput en ik blijf er soms in! Mijn huisarts zei ook dat er weinig tegen te doen was, maar had 1 (merkwaardige) tip: zijn in een paardenstal! Het schijnt een aloude manier te zijn om het hoesten verlichten en/of genezing te bevorderen. Het mag maf zijn, ik ga het wel proberen! 
> 
> Hoestze!


Whahahaha ja sorry hoor ik vind t een leuk idee....zullen we met zn allen gaan hahaha mijn kinkhoest is nog steeds niet over vanmorgen maar weer de huisarts gebeld en die wou in 1x wel een kuur geven....(ik ben allergisch voor antibiotica) terwijl ze in het begin zeiden dat dat niet hielp  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .....ben maar weer begonnen met paracetamol hopend dat t minder wordt en dat de pijn op mn borst (waarvan ik denk dat t mn longen zijn) ook verminderd....maar ik wordt er wel schijt en schijt ziek van nu!! Jij sterkte ook!!

----------


## Rita Goossens

Ik had gehoopt iemand te vinden die een remedie had voor kinkhoest bij volwassenen maar na het lezen van dit forum blijkt het onbegonnen werk om naar nog meer oplossingen te zoeken. Zelfs na twee maanden onophoudelijk hoesten, slijm opgeven en alles wat hierboven zo accuraat beschreven wordt. Dat het kinkhoest is werd pas twee weken geleden vastgesteld !!! hallo !!!?
Mijn schoondochter houdt er momenteel twee gekneusde en één gebroken rib aan over en nog is er geen enkele arts die het hoesten kan verzachten, teneinde de ribben te genezen. Uiterst pijnlijk en hopeloos zonder licht op het einde van de tunnel.
Heeft iemand een positieve ervaring of duurt het nog een paar maanden ????
Alvast bedankt !

----------


## christel1

Behandeling

De behandeling met antibiotica beïnvloedt enkel het klinische verloop van de ziekte als deze vroegtijdig worden toegediend (6). Erythromycine gedurende veertien dagen was de klassieke standaardtherapie. Momenteel is claritromycine (7,5 mg/kg q 12h) gedurende zeven dagen of azitromycine (10 mg/kg op dag 1 en 5 mg /kg q 24 voor de volgende vier dagen) de standaardbehandeling (10). Bij volwassenen wordt een dosis van 2 dd 500 mg clarithromycine per os gegeven gedurende zeven dagen. De behandeling is dus op de eerste plaats gericht op het onderbreken van de besmettingsketen. Het is niet aangetoond dat behandeling in de paroxysmale fase de evolutie van de ziekte verandert met andere woorden of men sneller herstelt. Het is wel zo dat de besmettelijkheidsperiode die het grootst is in de catharale fase en die tot vier weken na aanvang van de hoestbuien kan lopen, verminderd kan worden tot vijf à zeven dagen (6). Kinderen jonger dan een half jaar met een expliciet ziektebeeld moeten vanwege ernstige risico's bij voorkeur worden opgenomen in het ziekenhuis.
Bij erythromycinebehandeling is bij kinderen jonger dan twee maanden het vaker voorkomen van pyloorstenose beschreven (6). Gebruik van erytromycine en in mindere mate de nieuwe macroliden kan gepaard gaan met gastro-intestinale hinder. Bij zwangerschap is gebruik van neomacroliden niet aangewezen terwijl erytromycine en azithromycine toegediend mogen worden (6,13). Bij allergie aan macroliden vormt co-trimoxazole in een dosis van 8 mg per kg trimetoprim en 40 mg per kg sulfamethoxazol een alternatief, maar wordt door potentiële beenmergtoxiciteit liever niet gegeven aan jonge kinderen. Verder wordt er, naar klinische context, een aangepaste symptomatische of ondersteunende therapie gegeven (12,13).
Dit heb ik gevonden op het internet, misschien hebben jullie daar iets aan ? Ik denk dat ik ooit kinkhoest gehad heb toen ik klein was, ben ik nog hoor maar ik kan het me echt niet meer herinneren dus. 
mvg

----------


## Miranda.T

Rita ik ben bijna 8 maanden verder en t is nog steeds niet helemaal over....al wel stukken minder hoor!!Sterkte ermee

----------


## bofje

Sinds 1 mei begon pijn in me keel, eerst gedachte was anchina klieren deden zeer, vervolgens nu hoest ik nog en krijg t idee da t alles aan de rechterkant zit.
Hoesten vanuit me rechterlong, verkoudheid rechts, ribben doen zeer rechts en het engste sinds vandaag me nek aan de rechterkant doet zeer doortrekend in me hoofd wat echt niet fijn voelt! k ben geen dokterganger maar dit duurt echt te lang

Bofje

----------


## Miranda.T

Sterkte bofje...ook al bof je nu niet echt  :Frown:

----------


## bofje

Tja bof ik of bof ik niet !!!!???? Weet jij t ? :Wink:  maak me nooit gauw druk en mijn pijngrens ligt heel hoog en daarbij ik kan me in 30 jaar niet bedenken dat ik ziek was of ben geweest!!!! jn laatste ligbed was oen i 12 was acuuteblindedarm daarna nooit meer ziek geweest, geen koorts niets dus dit is heel vreemd alles doet zeer en dan vooral aan me rechterkant

kan iemand dit uitleggen??

bofje

----------


## Miranda.T

Bofje,via de huisarts kun je boed laten prikken op kinkhoest dan weet je binnen een paar dagen meer  :Smile:

----------


## bofje

Als alles meezit met het werk ga ik dat ook doen! Arts gaat schrikken sta al 20 jr ingeschreven weet mgod niet wie arts is!!!! weet je me angst werd dat ik in een burnout kwam doe daarnu alles aan hb een top vriendin di me helpt dus dat kan t niet zjn !!!!

----------


## bofje

Bofje zal wat over zich zelf vertellen!!!
Vrouw van 42, jong gescheiden met een dochter nu van 18 jr oud !
Top bedrijf opgezet zal dat de oorzaak zijn actie geeft reactie zegt men vaak !

bofje

----------


## Miranda.T

Ach bofje ze zeggen zoveel...en stress is een killer dat weten we allemaal...ff bloed prikken en je weet t zeker  :Smile:

----------


## D1ana

Herbella heeft kruidenproducten specifiek voor kinkhoest bij volwassenen. Ik heb er zelf geen ervaring mee maar wel met andere producten. Het zijn kruiden en bloesems e.d., dus als je daarin gelooft zou ik het zeker proberen. Succes!

----------

